# Srry Bout Topic 1st time heres better



## LIL_E03 (Sep 28, 2009)

:0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Does your 1:1 look like that? If so can you drive down my street and get real close to the curb? I need the grass edged a little bit...that should do it, thanks. 

On the serious side, nice job, i like how you followed thru what your vision. The caddy on top looks pretty good. What did you use to make your wheels like that?


----------



## LIL_E03 (Sep 28, 2009)

its a texas thang there called swangas if u aint pokin u jokin lol check us out


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey homie welcome..Is the dream in your head like a Mad Max thing?
you know I am actually feeling the cadi 64 wagon..that took some fucking
vision...but in this vision, is anyone chasing you? bro i dont think the cops would 
let you drive down the street,,rockin the whole Freddy Krugger blades in the rims!
and the first car...I think people would question the two spare tire kits...
but once again..(No joke, i am hydrohype when I say i like it, I mean it) 
the 64/90 wagon desearve props....I have 5 diecast wagons..that I sometime cant explane to myself why 5 instead of one? but wagons have a tremendous gansta 
appeal to me!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE WORK HOMIE! DON'T LISTEN TO THE HATERS. DO YOUR THANG  

KEEP UP THE WORK.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL_E03_@Sep 30 2009, 11:19 PM~15235953
> *its a texas thang there called swangas if u aint pokin u jokin lol check us out
> 
> 
> ...


I figured it was a texas thing i live in arkansas i still havnt seen that here tho. Is there any laws against that? Who started that trend? I wouldnt mind putting some of those on a caddy build.


----------



## LIL_E03 (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks 4 tha support 2 hydrohype im likin tha wagon 
cragar started it in 84 for front wheel drive cadillacs but now texan wire wheels makes them and h-town has a law on tha extreme pokers they put out but thank o 2 4 your support alot of my friends told quit hidin my talent so these r tha resonds im lookin 4 thank yall so much


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL_E03_@Oct 1 2009, 12:17 AM~15236451
> *thanks 4 tha support 2  hydrohype  im likin tha wagon
> cragar started it in 84 for front wheel drive cadillacs but now texan wire wheels makes them and h-town has a law on tha extreme pokers they put out but thank o 2 4 your support alot of my friends told quit hidin my talent so these r tha resonds im lookin 4 thank yall so much
> *


keep building bro, if its something thats not my style i still respect it. infact i want to learn to make those, mind sharing how you did it?


----------



## LIL_E03 (Sep 28, 2009)

its jus spare model rims i had layin round ive made 5 sets but its tha spouts that u connect the rims wit turned backwards and a lil chrome plastic type stuff i came across


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*These look like the wheels from Massala's Chariot from the movie Ben Hur..* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice builds and welcome to LIL.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'M NOT GONNA LIE, I DONT LIKE THEM AT ALL. DOES IT SUPRISE ME TO SEE THESE ARE REAL? NOPE! BUT I DO REALLY RESPECT THE FACT THAT THEY ARE MADE, AND YOUR MAKING THEM ON SCALE. AS FAR AS YOU REPLICATING THAT STYLE, YOU GOT IT DOWN! I'VE SEEN THEM BEFORE, BUT NEVER WANTED TO BAD MOUTH SOMEONE DOING SOMETHING DIFFERENT. GLAD TO SE YOU BUILDING AND KEEP THEM COMMING. :biggrin: 


AND IF NOTHING ELSE MOST OF US WILL GET A GOOD LAUGH. WELCOME TO LIL!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 1 2009, 08:51 AM~15237681
> *I'M NOT GONNA LIE, I DONT LIKE THEM AT ALL. DOES IT SUPRISE ME TO SEE THESE ARE REAL? NOPE! BUT I DO REALLY RESPECT THE FACT THAT THEY ARE MADE, AND YOUR MAKING THEM ON SCALE. AS FAR AS YOU REPLICATING THAT STYLE, YOU GOT IT DOWN! I'VE SEEN THEM BEFORE, BUT NEVER WANTED TO BAD MOUTH SOMEONE DOING SOMETHING DIFFERENT. GLAD TO SE YOU BUILDING AND KEEP THEM COMMING.  :biggrin:
> AND IF NOTHING ELSE MOST OF US WILL GET A GOOD LAUGH. WELCOME TO LIL!!
> *


X-2 .I dont like the wheels at all.BUT....YOU built them so its ALLLL GOOOD.I can appreciate peoples different styles especially when they do all the work themselves.Kinda like donks.Doesnt matter if it is a 1:1 or a model...I hate that style car...BUT...I can appreciate the time and money it takes to achieve the end result.Keep building homie!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I love those wheels....Nobody got them around here....Welcome to the Model Topic...it's good to see fresh idea's we can all learn from each other....  I would love to put a set of those wheels on my daily...and chase the paper Boy on his bike.... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 1 2009, 05:43 PM~15238455
> *  I would love to put a set of those wheels on my daily...and chase the paper Boy on his bike.... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome ti LIL,you got some cool builds! I like how you did the 6th on the Lac,I wanted to try a 6th on a Lac I did but ran out of time. I make elbows too,heres a couple builds I did








Did a Caprice too








And just finished these yesterday








Keep up the good work!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 1 2009, 08:43 AM~15238455
> *I love those wheels....Nobody got them around here....Welcome to the Model Topic...it's good to see fresh idea's we can all learn from each other....  I would love to put a set of those wheels on my daily...and chase the paper Boy on his bike.... :biggrin:
> *


 Damm the paper boy..I would like to see my ex (Lorina lier bitch queen of dike decepticons) runnin up the street before she fall's victom to the spoke's
of GM justice!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 1 2009, 01:20 PM~15239312
> *Damm the paper boy..I would like to see my ex (Lorina lier bitch queen of dike decepticons) runnin up the street before she fall's victom to the spoke's
> of GM justice!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds bro. I didnt know swangaz poked out that fuckin far though. Still looks good. And the fact that you did them yourself makes them even more better. Great work and welcome to LIL


----------



## LIL_E03 (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks 4 yall support and 2 moze do u sell ur cuz i found urs on here but it wuz afta i made mine


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Yea homie I sell them.


----------



## LIL_E03 (Sep 28, 2009)

aight let me kno a price and if u dnt mind me askin how r u makin urs cu u got those dwn 2 a t maan!


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Good lookin on them swanga'z LIL E! Reppin the H with pride, I like that!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL_E03_@Sep 30 2009, 10:19 PM~15235953
> *its a texas thang there called swangas if u aint pokin u jokin lol check us out
> 
> 
> ...



all the cadi needs is a set of bull horns on the hood and it's good to go!!!


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey where you grab that DTS from?


----------



## LIL_E03 (Sep 28, 2009)

srry 2 say i been had that car goin on 7 yrs now i dnt kno where 2 find any but ill check round 4 ya


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Good look bro!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL_E03_@Sep 30 2009, 10:19 PM~15235953
> *its a texas thang there called swangas if u aint pokin u jokin lol check us out
> 
> 
> ...


i bet Paul Wall is all about these wheels!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL_E03_@Sep 30 2009, 10:19 PM~15235953
> *its a texas thang there called swangas if u aint pokin u jokin lol check us out
> 
> 
> ...


that poor poor CTS!  must be nice to have the green to cut up a new CTS huh?! :uh:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL_E03_@Sep 30 2009, 10:02 PM~15235735
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


that caddy front clip fits the impy 64 wagon nice!! old school meets new school!! maybe some chrome 1109's or cragers and that would be bad ass!!! those wheels remind me of the dodge bomb on Grease that shredded the side of the other bomb racin in the ravine run off :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 30 2009, 10:28 PM~15236057
> *NICE WORK HOMIE! DON'T LISTEN TO THE HATERS. DO YOUR THANG
> 
> KEEP UP THE WORK.
> *


 what haters? no body is haten on this mans thread?


----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

sup boy! dont make me come out of retirement and start buildin again :biggrin: ! cool rides! keep up the work! :thumbsup:


----------

